

Ask HN: Any good books on money? - betta

I more interested in knowing:
* Fundamentals
* Govt role
* When new money is printed and whys<p>Thanks
======
dpatru
"What has government done to our money" by Murray Rothbard

It's available free in pdf and audio from mises.org.

[http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie...](http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=what+has+government+done+to+our+money)

~~~
jarek
You mean other than _create it_?

------
coffeenut
"The Ascent of Money: A Financial History of the World" - Niall Ferguson

